# Stihl chainsaw - rough, now won't start.



## HollowMan (Aug 29, 2011)

My Stihl chainsaw won't start. It was running fine when I started using it yesterday, but after refilling the tank (with supposedly good gas mix) it didn't seem to run quite as well. After another refill or two it didnt seem to be getting any better, possibly worse. It was running when I shut it off, but after letting it sit for a couple of hours I can't get it to start.
I tried a new spark plug without any luck.

Any ideas on what direction I should take before I start taking things apart?


----------



## HollowMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, after letting it sit for a couple of days it started right up and appears to be running fine. I haven't put it under a load yet to see how it runs then, but with all the hurricane damage we've got here in my area I'm sure I'll get the chance.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

What model stihl do you have? let us know if it starts acting up again.


----------



## HollowMan (Aug 29, 2011)

It's an 025.


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

When I purchased my Stihl, the dealer recommended using higher octane gas. So...I started using high octane in all my small engines and have noticed a difference in all of them. It will last longer too!


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Have never used anything other than reg gas in any of my equipment or for filling anything in the shop over the years, and have never had a problem. I'm sure landscapers don't use premium and look how long thier stuff lasts as much as it is used and the way they treat it.


----------



## HollowMan (Aug 29, 2011)

FWIW, I did find a local station that sells ethanol-free gas and have began using it in all my small engines.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

For all 2 stroke products you should uses a minimum of 89 octane, but anything more and your wasting your money. Running anything higher than 89 might actually damage 4 stroke units because mostly they are jetted for 85-87 octane.


----------

